# EXTREMELY RARE OPERA CDs



## Ashot (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello. If you want to buy extremely rare CDs of great opera singers, visit my Ebay store
http://www.ebay.com/sch/maxkuttner654/m.html?_trksid=p3692
All the best
Ashot


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ashot said:


> Hello. If you want to buy extremely rare CDs of great opera singers, visit my Ebay store
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/maxkuttner654/m.html?_trksid=p3692
> All the best
> Ashot


.
I do think you need permission for this


----------

